# I hope this is fake. :(



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Jorge has a video up that is very realistic. He is hit by a 20mm steel ricochet. It is disturbing enough that I won't watch it again. Watch at your own risk. I am very concerned for him. I pray that it is fake.

I made this post with the link but I found the thumb nail even to graphic after watching the video. It is " Untitled" .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Discussed in the status updates of this forum.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea I saw it also, my foster brother posted it to me via his facebook page.

I sort of guess it was kind of inevitable, if it is real, and it certain does look like it is.

Given none of us are invulnerable to inevitable time to time totally unexpected freaks.

In any event, if it real; whether or anyone like him, or dislikes him personally being irrelevant.
I am certain Mr Sprave has the best wishes of the entire slingshot community, behind. Given any person health, is above any other likes, or dislikes.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG.... look at his T-Shirt at starting....


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Does anyone one the forum have contact with him to see if he's ok ?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Watched it over and over and am 90% sure this one is faked.


----------



## jus1jack (Sep 16, 2013)

It does look real, odd that camera came down with him though focused on the wound. Sure hope its fake


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Odd it was uploaded to youtube with no explanation, who loaded it? why?

To get attention and people like us looking at the channel and talking about it, seems to be a bit like a "wardrobe malfunction" to me.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for not posting the link  If people want to see it, they can search for it themselves. As I've said in Garden's update, I do think it is fake. I am not the authority on faked videos by any means, it is my opinion. Certainly if he is injured I hope the best for him. My hard evidence for the fake is the blood on the woman's hand is visible before she actually touches Joerg's head. Then she slides her hand in the stream to cover the fact. I think it is something that may have been rehearsed and she had old fake blood on her hand. There looks like a cut in the video too. Other's have noticed it. Hrawk would know if it was fake  lol THe video just seems cheeky. And obviously... why would you post that?! (talking to Joerg) To draw attn? wrong attn drawn. To educate about proper slingshot safety? i don't get it...


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Jorge becoming quite a celebrity! His popularity indirectly benefits slingshot sport although his videos have branched out into other things (besides slingshots). This 'untitled' video just posted today already has 70,000 viewer hits! His videos in general, now get very high views.

One of Jorge's projects, he is attempting to make an independent movie about a Zombie story which seems to be of high general audience interest on the subject of the 'walking dead'! If you watch Jorge's other videos, there are some behind the scenes of the movie and he has some good 'special effects' people working on the movie. This is what one might call, creative marketing to attract attention to his youtube channel and/or the zombie film also!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It looks real to me.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> It looks real to me.


You only have one eye


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

very disturbing, seems authentic Jeorg and his wife voice ??? if it not a disgusting fake or a stolen FX piece from a Jeorg movie project ?... if this is real I hope the best for Jeorg, I believe that Jeorg would STOP this immediately, unless he can't because he is in hospital ...? to many questions, is there any mean to confirm this ? maybe some of his german friends ?
Cheers
Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I didn't watch it, but if there is no explanation and it's on his channel, than I am going to say he is ok.

If it was real, I would believe that they would have either said something and used it as a warning for safety.. Or waited until he was ok.

If he is doing a movie thing, then great! That sounds like a good sneak promo for that following... However it is terrible publicity for the slingshot hobby/ sport...

I have always, and am sure most, feel he was an asset in the growth and popularity of slingshots, but if he is into zombies and such soo much,( which I know there is a following ) Then that needs to be segregated from " The slingshot channel ".

I take slingshots seriously.. Even the fun aspect of it.. I think nothing I'll of Jorge, but with his interwebz fame I think he should be more responsible than allow something like this to occur with out some kind of explanation..

LGD


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm under the impression that it is not a real injury, based on the video being uploaded and the way the whole this played out. He preaches safety throughout the video, and the flow of the video seems a little bit rushed compared to what I'm used to seeing from Joerg. Also, I used the .25 play speed to try and spot any cuts and it seems to be cut when the camera is pointing at the sky. And is it just me, or does that 20 mm ammo have some crazy ricochet speed compared to the ricochet off the wall when he breaks the glass bottle just before the final shot.

Like Zorro said, this could be a very creative marketing tactic, and it was so well done that it gave me a very uneasy feeling after watching it.

I really hope this is a fake video, but either way I predict that a explanation video will be out pretty soon to reassure his fans.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

real, fake, marketing, stolen piece or whatever this will be bad for our sport 127000 views, turning viral ...


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

LGD makes a point about, but IMO not likely, perhaps some negative spillover on the slingshot sport. However, it could have been a faked knife throwing accident that was staged or other implement causing damage. The internet is full of faked things & jokes. Of course nowadays, there seems to be paranoid activists out there, people & politicians trying to intrude & ban almost anything that may be of harm. Jeeez ... women's hair spray can be lethal but I might be going off topic here!

I have some interest in movies and how they're made  The special effect helped using strategic camera position to help the illusion. At 1:23, the steel ball does not appear to be ricocheting directly towards Jorge. The ball instead, if you look closely, flies towards the left of the screen (at an angle) and Jorge moves back at same time. Likely required rehearsal and several video takes. Then the camera immediately moves upward & pointing to light colored sky, then immediately at 1:26 there is an edit/cut and the sky is suddenly darker (more blue). It was cut to prepare for the next scenes, of Jorge on the ground with the make-up special effects. Adding sound effects of course adds to realism.

P.S. The video now has 172,000 views and climbing


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm 100% sure it's faked, buddies. Continue to watch as many times as you like without feeling too bad for Mr. Sprave.

The "ricochet" was CG. It's obvious from the extremely high visibility of the projectile (only after the ricochet), the trajectory, and the fact that the ball is actually travelling faster after its impact with the backstop. I believe physics still function the same in Germany as they do in the US. The blood coming from his head was obviously a practical effect.

Of course, then you have the rest of the video. High speed of him shooting a plastic water bottle? That's not exactly Joerg's style, now is it? If it had been a flaming saw blade that he was shooting at a low-flying aircraft it would have been more believable for me.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

it was fake don't you think his wife would have called a ambulance instead of taking the time to completely bandage his head,and don't you think if she did bandage a real wound she would have taken him inside instead of leaving him in the dirt while she films him come on,i believe it's a promotional stunt to build up interest in his new zombie movie they are filming he just announced his new facebook page for the movie right before this video


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

perhaps he is going to turn into a zombie


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> perhaps he is going to turn into a zombie


Then it would have to be real!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps he is going to turn into a zombie
> ...


Change your location. You're not in Japan anymore silly.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I am really hoping that it was a fake. And one of questionable wisdom, all things being considered.

But what a salutory reminder of the forces with which we deal and the potential for unintended harm. Also of the advantages of shooting big lead rather than steel.

But surely he's way too experienced not to be unconsciously calculating the angle at which a ricochet would come back at him? It's like shooting straight at a tree in front of one...it's going to be 'coming back atcha' at high speed.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

well it is a fake and Jeorg is mute ... if he is behind all this stuff (I hope not) is really disgusting, I DON'T LIKE promoting this way playing with us, not ethic ...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I think the up comming zombie movie of his, may have got into his head lol..
Definitely fake, I doubt a riccocet off a flat facing oak back stop would have the trajectory and impact velocity as seen..


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> perhaps he is going to turn into a zombie


Then we would have to HUNT HIM!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, judging from the Threads and Discussion i see popping up everywhere i think he got what he wanted.

280k clicks speak for themselfes too.

The way how the blood flows (and most of all the small airbubble that comes out on the first stream!) plus the fact how his shirt looks at the end (blood will turn the cloth red, and it will remain red, just get darker with time, but the stain already looks like water, lost color) gave it away for me...since i worked in that buisness for some time...plus his wife usually holds the camera...this time it looks like he dropped it after the hit...and his wife comes to his left side...but if she had dropped the camera on the ground, she should have been on his right side. At 1:39 you can see where the tube lies and so on...

But i´m not really willing to discuss any further because i think even if it is good publicity for him, it´s bad for "us" and i don´t want to support that.


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just watched it and I reckon it's a set up video, it would just so happen that the video starts off talking all about safety for him to catch a rebound.

Plus the fact if you watch the video there's already dried red stuff on his wife's hand & on the dish cloth she uses.

If I am wrong then recover soon.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

bullseyeben! said:


> I think the up comming zombie movie of his, may have got into his head lol..
> Definitely fake, I doubt a riccocet off a flat facing oak back stop would have the trajectory and impact velocity as seen..


The only way this is real is if his backstop is made of theraband. The blood supply tube makes the "wound" way too linear, going straight back. After the skull impact the ball would have shifted directions no? I just dont think the ball would continue on exactly the same trajectory.
Also at that speed and impact the brain would have been jarred enough to make him lose consciousness for a few seconds at least. An open palm to the side of the head can knock any human being out. The skull is actually a horrible brain protector.

All this being said, if the man is actually injured, I hope he has a speedy recovery and no permanent effects. If, however, he has faked this and brought all this negative attention to our sport, I hope he gets hit in the head by a fat steel ball that is ricocheted right back at him faster than he shot it in the first place.


----------



## dukanu (Jun 7, 2012)

bigron said:


> it was fake don't you think his wife would have called a ambulance instead of taking the time to completely bandage his head,and don't you think if she did bandage a real wound she would have taken him inside instead of leaving him in the dirt while she films him come on,i believe it's a promotional stunt to build up interest in his new zombie movie they are filming he just announced his new facebook page for the movie right before this video


Try to understand the surroundings of his home. U can clearly see he does not live near a big city. Maybe it takes an ambulance a long time to get there and she bandaged him as good as she could.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Happy Halloween. I hope.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

This is the reason I'm back, for now, problems IRL suck.

Well, I for one, hope this is fake, would hate to see Joerg retire from slinging.

Hope to find out soon what is going on, and if I dare say it, that shot came back pretty damn straight.

I think, no I pray, this is fake, and if it's real...

Get well soon you crazy german.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

If this is fake... well then I've gone off Joerg for a while. Not a nice move. This is not the kind of thing you just post on youtube unexplained, whether it's some promotion or not.

If it's not fake... well then Joerg was probably seriously injured.

Either way it's not good.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I was hoping its fake too. I could not finish it at first, almost in tears. Praying for him


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

real or not that was not smart shooting at a solid back stop :nono:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Of course it's fake - look at how he starts falling back before the so called ricochet hits him. We've all been hit by silly ricochets before, and I bet none of us reacted before it tonked us lol

My concern is, why is he posting videos of himself getting smashed in the head, and faking serious head injury?


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Of course it's fake - look at how he starts falling back before the so called ricochet hits him. We've all been hit by silly ricochets before, and I bet none of us reacted before it tonked us lol
> 
> My concern is, why is he posting videos of himself getting smashed in the head, and faking serious head injury?


Views, man... Filthy, dirty, stinking views.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Of course it's fake - look at how he starts falling back before the so called ricochet hits him. We've all been hit by silly ricochets before, and I bet none of us reacted before it tonked us lol
> 
> My concern is, why is he posting videos of himself getting smashed in the head, and faking serious head injury?


And concealed within the towel...a blood bag for renewed flow HAHA!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking fake after watching again.what a stupid way to promote that movie is this is the case . Myfriend thinks he's going to be a zombie in the next video.real or not made me re think a lot of the crazy stuff I do and how there's no need to plink with 1 inch steel.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

This video deserves the title to be changed from "untitled" to " look at what an ambassador to a sport turns into after sitting on the YouTube fame train for two long". I feel strong about this video? perhaps more so than the lets show the world how much mote powerful a slingshot is than a hand gun... I refrained from posting hatred for that macho show of irresponsibility last time what happened to this guy... seriously why can he not distance himself from the "slingshot" channel and 're brand himself Mr rubber weapons man or something of that nature... The attention Joerg brings to our sport I am now convinced is almost all negative and yet he seemingly continues to gain fame and proclaim his following of trolls are all inferior haters of anything fun... perhaps they have a point... big fan of Joerg now hoping mainly his welfare is ok and healthy and secondly that he stops using our past time as a way to slay "zombies" ..


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, I really like Joerg, but I've unsubscribed.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it's fake - look at how he starts falling back before the so called ricochet hits him. We've all been hit by silly ricochets before, and I bet none of us reacted before it tonked us lol
> ...


if that's the case I find it non ethical ... he turned a clown playing with his community emotions and concerns ... pffff disgusting ...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

As I mentioned in a p.m, Joerg left among reasons so that he could continue his work cliche free.... Yet of late his videos do nothing but give the young/irresponsible YouTube community the cold hard facts in a friendly zombie kind of guy way the sheer power of his contraptions that he selfishly brands slingshots, the very utterance of any kind of what would a slingshot do in this situation/ to this object produce fierce debate on the forum... The riccocet story that I believe AussieAllan?(correct me if wrong)posted several months ago about hitting a person with a slingshot resulted in members leaving the forum frustrated (correct me if wrong) And yet seemingly with the double standard we have a guy on YouTube bleeding to death from a hand held elastic device we all love... woop woop Joerg subs sky rocket and we all look like blood thirsty savages with rubber powered cannons .


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Where could i see the video?

I haven't still watched it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, I hope it's fake-that thing really came back hard. Tried to E-mail him. Hope he's okay.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

gaboxolo said:


> Where could i see the video?
> 
> I haven't still watched it.


If you really want to watch it, look up Joerg's channel on youtube (JoergSprave). It'll be the most recent video.

I'm not going to link it here though... People might be more inclined to watch it when they might not want to.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

If Joerg Cares about slingshots as much as i think he does, Its fake, And he should let everyone know that.

By all means i hope he is okay if it is real.

Come on, The guy destroys zombies for crying out loud! He's probably just joking, Or wanting to be a popular youtuber that could put danger into our hobby.

SMS


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Seen it now,,,it looks to me a very cruel joke.

Hope he's actually fine.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Man, I hope it's fake-that thing really came back hard. Tried to E-mail him. Hope he's okay.


Please let us know if you hear from him.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

All I can say if this thing was staged I've lost all respect for him. I hope he wouldn't do such a bad joke. And if its real I hope he makes a full and speedy recovery. Which I know all of us do.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I hope it's fake-that thing really came back hard. Tried to E-mail him. Hope he's okay.
> ...


in his forum was noticed his account was logged in and out several times today, if was him, his wife, his brother it doesn't matter not a single explanation, completely mute, seems someone is "assessing" the impact (maybe laughing at all of us) or enjoying while getting viral on youtube promoting some stupid zombie movie ... I don't care because I know it is a fake disclosed by him (I've talked with a doctor and that is not true blood, besides editing and FX not good enough) ... bye bye Joerg, you pissed yourself ...


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Arturito said:


> bye bye Joerg, you pissed yourself ...


Yes... Yes indeed.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Fake or not it`s irresponsible public posting if you ask me, not good for our sport at all, any respect I had is gone...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> perhaps he is going to turn into a zombie





Davidka said:


> Happy Halloween. I hope.





Jaximus said:


> Arturito said:
> 
> 
> > bye bye Joerg, you pissed yourself ...
> ...


I have done some screen captures and I am on the Fake side of the debate. The ball was going fast enough that I could not catch it going down range, which is what I expected. The rebound was visible as I also expected. But when the bottle was struck, it was hit at the base(the thickest part) and shifted to the right. This indicates a leftward hit. Now, angle of reflection is equal to angle of incidence. So I think that the ball actually went off to his left. If the ball had hit the bottle flat it would have moved back from the shooter and the angle of reflection would have nailed him in the cabeza. If the rebound had been coming back to him it would have appeared in the video to be coming back to his right side due to the camera angle. This is just my opinion based on multiple opportunities to dodge(or fail to) my own errors. Now Joerg does love Halloween and I expect dire medical prognosis over the month of October which ends in his "Death" with an All Hallows Eve resurrection as a zombie. That being said; If I am wrong and this is a real injury I am wishing him all of the best. If it is fake, I will be taking donations for a flight to Germany to do a Pie Assassin Sneak Attack! :twocents:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

BCluxor,

I never accidentally, or otherwise, did, or ever would, hit any person.

I did with a ricochet, break a window, which a person "could" of been behind. Which fortunately no one was, but merely a wall unit.

I absolutely most deeply appologise for any and all misunderstanding of this issue: and can only cite my totally honestly stated brain injury, not as any excuse, but as possible reasons for.

Cheers Allan


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Pretty sure you posted a thread about hitting a "Wharfie" in the leg(albeit by accident as you were trying to hit the container behind him and scare him.).


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

it is fake... it is like pranking YouTube views.... check his T-Shirt that is the fake blood. everything preplanned


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I think it's fake. If it is, he should be ashamed. If it's not then I hope he's OK.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like the fake skin almost came off when she touched it and as all buns said he was on his way down before it hit him.he also liked a new video so yeah going with fake.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

OK... There are TOO many signs that the video is fake. His wifes hand is already "bloody" before she even touches him, The camera falls at a perfect angle when he falls, He didnt zoom up on the target the shot that he claims to have ricocheted on him, The steel ball was going slow enough our eye sight can see it moving EASILY, etc!

Honestly, this is not something i would normally say, but It does anger me "if" this is fake.

SMS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 41989


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes you are correct.

My deepest appologies again; and again that was a total freak, and only with a glass marble, from an exceptionally long range.

Again my most sincere appologies. As even at that time, although correct diagnosis had not occurred; the brain injury happened in 1983.

Correct diagnosis not until 2003, go figure that one out.

Cheers allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i subscribed to JoergSprave's youtube channel just so i could un-subscribe, as a show of protest. . .


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I have just posted on his forum, the general feeling posted here; that most feel it is a fake, but best wishes IF it is not, from all in the slingshot community.

However IF it is a fake, that is shows very poor judgement, regardless of the publicity it has drawn.

Given the radicals who would wish to have our hobby/sport banned anywhere in the world.

I did this as an individual, and not as a representative of any forum at all.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the fact that he posted the video without a description is what is bothering me. id be "whatever" if he posted this is fake, let me know how real it appears to you, or i just had an accident- not for the sqeamish, or im looking for some cheap view counts for more ad money. he has a lot, and i do mean a lot, of kiddies for fans. the video to me is nothing more than a "cheap pop" for shock value and an insult to the slingshot community in its efforts to push it as a "safe" (as possible) and responsible sport. as i first stated- he shouldve posted a description. ( :what: i should go sign up on his forum just so i can unsubscribe, as a show of protest of course  .)


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

If it is a fake, as most of us think it is.

He has lost any credibility he had among the slingshot community.

Therefore to restore it, he will be required to do alot more prior preparation and planning, to prevent piss poor performance.

To coin some lingo ("language" used in the Australian Army, likely used in others also).

Via totally uncut, unedited, video/DVD of his tests.

Similar to as we so often see from the Honourable Mr Bill Hays.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I for one am extremely disappointed in who I once thought was a cool and fun guy . Such a classLESS thing to do. Whe there people realize yet or not ,,, this is VERY VERY bad for us . This is crippling to people who know nothing about ud and our sport. And not even an explanation from his camp. No class. I, like all of us here, passionately love our sport and haaaate to see such an awful blow to us. That ricochet hit ALL of us. Doug


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Geeez this makes me wonder if Some of his videos are real at all. Has he always tried to dupe us?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Look guys, if it is real( not likely) and we are calling it a fake, we are all jerks. If it is a fake( as I believe) and we are contributing to this uproar, when it comes to light that it is a fake then we will all be grouped with the "no sense of humor" crew that Jorge always refers to. 
The only way to come out ahead is to stop giving it momentum. He has the outlet to post this stuff, and no matter what we say we cannot keep him from posting stuff like this that hurts the slinger community. All we are doing is taking a bite out of ourselves by drawing more attention to it. No?

-SF


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Joerge just posted new video 'the making of' that video & details.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 42000


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Anybody who thought this was real for even a second needs to visit an optometrist urgently.

Although I think this kind of marketing borders on the unethical, and can be called ' stupid' and ' irresponsible' froma number of angles...
We all must admit it's also amazingly effective.

I'm glad the crazy German is still in good health.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am glad he is ok.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

me too.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

It is still irresponsible regardless.

I personally have let him know in no uncertain terms, while being totally respectful, and diplomatic.

That it gave ammunition to the radicals who wish to have our sport/hobby banned.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Many of us were frightened by this on several levels. After thinking about it and reading all the posts I have a conclusion for myself. This thread, and his video, are exactly why Jorge is not active here anymore. Though I have many of the same feelings as most of the posts here. I still like Jorge. I loved his slingshot related videos at first. Now, I realize I am mostly a fan of his enthusiasm for what he is doing. He is having fun. Jorge is Jorge.

Now that my initial panic is over, I am old enough to know this was actually a great Hollywood/rockstar/Miley Cyrus, if you will, publicity stunt. He twerked us into a frenzy!

There are many times I avoid saying anything about controversial subjects such as this. For those that disagree, you have my respect, and we can agree to disagree.

Enough! Let's go shoot!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> He twerked us into a frenzy!


That is F'ng Funny.

LGD


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Well said, Bean.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Well said, Bean.


Another reason i like the forum, I can't just blurt out the first stupid comment that comes to mind.  I actually have to think about it first.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

i find it funny.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

As long as there actually is no harm done, I am okay with it... kinda.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Also no correlation to the movie,I mean if he turned intoa zombie in that movie ok but to try and pretend you got hurt had nothing to do with his movie.I'll willing to bet that video has better special effects than any scene in his movie.Joerg must feel so stupid now.....


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think it shows a lack of caring for the feelings and emotions of the slingshot community . All about self promotion. I won't spend a dime to fund his movie now.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

BAD STUNT ...BAD AMBASSADOR TO OUR MINORITY SPORT! why can he please not rename his channel something more aimed toward his new target audience....


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Funding movies? nah,I'm OUT!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 42010


I'm doing some amazing anti-gravity stuff. So if you guys could send me one hundred seventy thousand american dollars , that would be great.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

treefork said:


> images (26).jpg
> 
> I'm doing some amazing anti-gravity stuff. So if you guys could send me one hundred seventy thousand american dollars , that would be great.


I'm doing the same and asking one hundred seventy thousand pounds :rofl:


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

treefork said:


> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif images (26).jpg
> 
> I'm doing some amazing anti-gravity stuff. So if you guys could send me one hundred seventy thousand american dollars , that would be great.


Please include your full details and bank account number so I can make the deposit.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I wonder how much theraband he is gonna use when he shoots himself into space! Lol.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> I wonder how much theraband he is gonna use when he shoots himself into space! Lol.


Lol I will throw in some coin to see that one


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> BAD STUNT ...BAD AMBASSADOR TO OUR MINORITY SPORT! why can he please not rename his channel something more aimed toward his new target audience....


more over he recently renamed his site to "THEslingshotforum" a dislike what suggests that "THE" ... should be "ZOMBIEPRANKforum" ...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

treefork said:


> images (26).jpg
> 
> I'm doing some amazing anti-gravity stuff. So if you guys could send me one hundred seventy thousand american dollars , that would be great.


My contribution is on the way. I hope those thieves in the Post Office don't steal it.

BTW, the American dollar is worthless, so I sent Zimbabwe follars.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

If its real, I wish him a speedy recovery. If its fake (which I kind of suspect) I'm not upset about it, Ill just be relieved. I don't have a problem with a stunt, I just think he should have posted a "gotcha" video very shortly after this one. Waiting too long messes with everyone since there are so many that are genuinely concerned. Unfortunate either way.


----------



## garry57 (May 15, 2013)

I think this kind of thing is bad for our sport. I, too, have unsubscribed.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I for one thought it was real. Guess I got taken. That's okay,I can handle it. Glad Joerg is okay. Not a cool way to generate publicity but it did just that if that's what he was after. :werd:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...already five pages, the advertising has worked, all people talking about it,

come on guys this was a dirty joke, i like it :blush:


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25178-bloody-muppet/#entry318506

Perhaps this young man was also attempting some kind of Joke? yet he got the community's full vocal disapproval.... A "respected" "Pillar" of the new slingshot movement would not need to pull such a stunt for personal gain .. "his zombie film" ... at our expense ... just for instance what if the German government took this video as good incentive to make even non wrist braced slingshots illegal due to their dangerous nature ? would you still per sure an illegal hobby? my point is "not to be horrible to Joerg... He moved massive mile stones with our sport but for him to consider toning the involvement of the slingshot down with his ultra violent sub personality. Instances of the boy and the train are bad enough...

Additionally I think I say like several members ... Joergs' videos were fun... they are humors and sometimes in strange taste.. but most importantly nearly always gave a respectable message across to the Youtube community "powerful weapons safely used" This video is totally in Joergs' "new" style zombie s**t now his very captive and possibly irresponsible audience know two things ... A slingshot is as powerful as a .45 magnum firearm as proven by Joerg and secondly that even a ricochet can put down a man the size of a pro body builder ... Joke perhaps .... subtly very concerning...


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Peoples, this is the modern INTERNET and not the bible of truth! It is viral marketing, pranks, rumors, entertainment and of course information & knowledge resource. There can be good aspects to internet but it is sort of the wild west out there. I was already subscriber to Joerg and already knew about his interest in the Zombie popularity. When the video came out, it was so obvious to me, it was a promotion & prank for his movie project, then I assumed Joerg would do another video *explaining* & showing the special effects*,* which he did!

I can understand the sensitivity because the implement used was a slingshot and some countries & governments maybe more intrusive in attempting to 'regulate & control' but it could have been anything else like bow & arrow, knives, machetes, bricks, bat, etc. Try not to be angry. Also, if one is not into horror or similar kind of movies, it is understandable your negative reactions. IMO, some blowing this out of proportion!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Peoples, this is the modern INTERNET and not the bible of truth! It is viral marketing, pranks, rumors, entertainment and of course information & knowledge resource. There can be good aspects to internet but it is sort of the wild west out there. I was already subscriber to Joerg and already knew about his interest in the Zombie popularity. When the video came out, it was so obvious to me, it was a promotion & prank for his movie project, then I assumed Joerg would do another video *explaining* & showing the special effects*,* which he did!
> 
> I can understand the sensitivity because the implement used was a slingshot and some countries & governments maybe more intrusive in attempting to 'regulate & control' but it could have been anything else like bow & arrow, knives, machetes, bricks, bat, etc. Try not to be angry. Also, if one is not into horror or similar kind of movies, it is understandable your negative reactions. IMO, some blowing this out of proportion!


311,000 subscribers to The slingshot channel currently

in perspective Joerg now has a soap box the size of the following cities;

*Rank*

*Population*

*City*

*Alternative city name(s)*

*Country*

299,828

Vologda

Russia

299,434

Naha

Japan

299,396

Port Moresby

Papua New Guinea

299,333

Mardan

Pakistan

299,117

Hisar

India

299,081

Bally

India

298,696

Anápolis

Brazil

298,640

Aurora

United States of America

298,609

Yokkaichi

Japan

298,092

Porto Velho

Brazil

297,997

Cardiff

United Kingdom

297,772

Kingston upon Hull

England

297,556

Rampur

India

297,352

Comilla

Bangladesh

297,113

Fukushima

Japan

297,039

Kasugai

Japan

297,039

Mixco

Guatemala

296,951

Bilaspur

India

296,749

Tambov

Russia

295,943

Århus

Denmark

295,657

Elazig

Turkey

295,099

Panipat

India

294,536

Khuzdar

Pakistan

294,509

Mandaluyong

Philippines

293,837

Kakinada

India

293,808

San Isidro

Argentina

293,771

Bradford

England

292,975

Resistencia

Argentina

292,749

Baguio

Philippines

292,329

Al-Khubar

Saudi Arabia

292,300

New Delhi

India

292,274

Al-Kut

Iraq

292,206

Bahía Blanca

Argentina

291,850

Parbhani

India

291,635

Guarujá

Brazil

291,385

Sandakan

Malaysia

291,290

Zhytomyr

Ukraine

291,129

Wonju

South Korea

290,799

Foz do Iguaçu

Brazil

290,619

Riverside

United States of America

290,485

Alacant

Alicante

Spain

288,630

Gyeongju

Kyongju

South Korea

288,139

Darbhanga

India

287,714

Paulista

Brazil

287,586

Garoua

Cameroon

287,579

Viangchan

Laos

287,535

Az-Zaqaziq

Zagazig

Egypt

287,448

Ichihara

Japan

287,377

Horlivka

Ukraine

287,235

Ciudad Victoria

Mexico

287,233

Rajarhat Gopalpur

India

287,225

Ponta Grossa

Brazil

287,213

Hsintien

Taiwan

286,789

Seremban

Malaysia

286,061

Ciudad Santa Catarina

Mexico

286,032

Cirebon

Indonesia

285,766

Temuco

Chile

285,485

Bauchi

Nigeria

285,173

Alwar

India

285,013

Brasov

Kronstadt

Romania

284,929

Tacna

Peru

284,539

Oaxaca

Mexico

284,244

Kendari

Indonesia

284,088

Komsomol'sk-na-Amure

Russia

284,074

Petrópolis

Brazil

284,044

Bakersfield

United States of America

283,330

Karlsruhe

Germany

283,310

Maebashi

Japan

282,861

Taganrog

Russia

282,365

Nal'cik

Russia

281,610

Vigo

Spain

281,559

Kostroma

Russia

281,405

Stockton

United States of America

281,188

Corpus Christi

United States of America

280,841

Buffalo

United States of America

280,671

Itagüí

Colombia

280,611

Kurnool

India

280,561

Morón

Argentina

280,361

Pekalongan

Indonesia

279,982

St. Paul

United States of America

279,845

Quanwan

Tseun Wan

Hong Kong

279,706

Hakodate

Japan

279,459

Cumaná

Venezuela

279,106

Angeles

Philippines

278,812

Newark

United States of America

278,676

Tamale

Ghana

278,636

Ichinomiya

Japan

278,625

Dasarahalli

India

278,474

de Soto

Pachuca

Mexico

278,266

Kakogawa

Japan

278,119

Ciudad Obregón

Mexico

278,085

San Pedro

Philippines

278,056

Nantes

France

277,656

Tembisa

South Africa

276,379

Anchorage

United States of America

276,333

Buchara

Uzbekistan

276,263

Nakuru

Kenya

276,144

Qods

Iran

276,049

Ichaikaroji

Ichalkaranji

India

275,542

Posadas

Argentina

275,397

Akt'ubinsk

Aqtöbe

Kazakhstan

275,307

Hue

Vietnam

274,896

Ar-Raqqah

Syria

274,879

Wiesbaden

Germany

274,372

Abha

Saudi Arabia

274,252

Dire Dawa

Ethiopia

273,883

Blacktown

Gelsenkirchen

Australia

273,877

Haifa

Hefa

Israel

273,798

Gunsan

Kunsan

South Korea

273,666

Gajuwaka

India

273,552

Yao

Japan

273,339

Montería

Colombia

273,264

Bijapur

India

272,967

Nha Trang

Vietnam

272,359

Kashan

Iran

272,207

Binjai

Indonesia

271,675

Chiai

Taiwan

271,359

Nalasopara

India

271,327

Vicente López

Argentina

271,233

Lexington

United States of America

271,188

Münster

Germany

271,185

Sivas

Turkey

270,278

Tokushima

Japan

270,128

Petrozavodsk

Russia

269,853

Utrecht

Netherlands

269,759

Semey

Semipalatinsk

Kazakhstan

269,543

Malmö

Sweden

269,534

Jember

Indonesia

269,458

Ar-Rusayfah

Jordan

269,286

Sterlitamak

Russia

269,096

Khmel'nyts'kyy

Ukraine

268,663

Gijón

Spain

268,522

Sumgait

Sumqayit

Azerbaijan

268,062

Strasbourg

Straßburg

France

267,652

Maseru

Lesotho

267,367

Valparaíso

Chile

266,584

San Miguel

Argentina

266,366

Ciudad del Este

Presidente Stroessner

Paraguay

265,719

Caucaia

Brazil

265,691

Blumenau

Brazil

265,597

Kafr ad-Dawwar

Egypt

265,417

Uberaba

Brazil

265,143

Pilar

Argentina

265,101

Mönchengladbach

Germany

264,898

Bratsk

Russia

264,598

Blida

El Boulaïda

Algeria

264,526

Durg

India

264,265

Ljubljana

Slovenia

263,946

Jalna

India

263,828

Los Reyes la Paz

Mexico

263,488

Ibaraki

Japan

263,300

Joškar-Ola

Russia

262,832

Camagüey

Cuba

262,817

Uruapan del Progreso

Mexico

262,657

Dewas

India

262,532

Dzeržinsk

Russia

262,340

Kuala Terengganu

Malaysia

262,116

Ampang

Malaysia

261,969

Villa Nicolás Romero

Mexico

261,795

Sincelejo

Colombia

261,679

Lapu-Lapu

Philippines

261,595

Nižnevartovsk

Russia

261,509

Minna

Nigeria

261,454

San Bernardo

Chile

261,362

Pematangsiantar

Indonesia

261,271

Baranagar

India

261,043

Al-Quds

Jerusalem

Palestine

260,951

Coatzacoalcos

Mexico

260,950

Rivne

Ukraine

260,674

Venice

Venezia

Italy

260,544

Ensenada

Mexico

260,468

Chuncheon

Ch'unch'on

South Korea

260,465

T'uch'eng

Taiwan

260,399

Augsburg

Germany

260,261

Okara

Pakistan

260,092

Limeira

Brazil

259,869

Ba Ria

Vung Tau

Vietnam

259,794

San Fernando

Philippines

259,459

Etawah

India

259,457

Naihati

India

259,330

Satna

India

259,135

Taytay

Philippines

258,902

Belfast

Northern Ireland

258,698

Tehuacán

Mexico

258,392

Hiratsuka

Japan

258,322

Tokch'on

North Korea

258,281

Ife

Nigeria

258,102

Mbeya

Tanzania

257,932

Yamagata

Japan

257,722

Belfast

United Kingdom

257,656

Dniprodzerzhyns'k

Ukraine

257,403

Mohammedia

Morocco

 257,401

Kirovohrad

Ukraine

257,375

Plano

United States of America

257,313

Barinas

Venezuela

257,020

Rio Branco

Brazil

256,927

Dezful

Iran

256,923

Stoke-on-Trent

United Kingdom

256,875

Stoke-on-Trent

England

256,639

Boksburg

South Africa

256,554

'Ajman

United Arab Emirates

256,028

Susano

Suzano

Brazil

255,905

North Shore

New Zealand

255,772

Sari

Iran

255,490

Gdynia

Poland

255,453

Paju

P'aju

South Korea

255,344

Al-Fashir

Sudan

255,265

Ikorodu

Nigeria

255,225

Cilacap

Indonesia

254,864

North Dum Dum

India

254,477

Sahiwal

Pakistan

254,247

Soubré

Côte d'Ivoire

254,147

Paramaribo

Suriname

253,902

Santa Rosa

Philippines

253,742

Talcahuano

Chile

253,131

Esteban Echeverría

Argentina

253,087

Czestochowa

Poland

253,069

Cascavel

Brazil

253,053

San Salvador de Jujuy

Argentina

252,862

Navotas

Philippines

252,763

Sonipat

India

252,721

Windhoek

Nambia

252,476

Volta Redonda

Brazil

252,464

Barisal

Bangladesh

252,368

Avadi

India

252,188

Tirupati

India

252,113

Fukui

Japan

252,029

Orsk

Russia

251,924

Mito

Japan

251,633

Floridablanca

Colombia

251,623

Aizawl

India

251,437

Ar-Rayyan

Qatar

251,375

Can Tho

Vietnam

251,228

Verona

Italy

250,738

Messina

Italy

250,718

Manisa

Turkey

250,682

Buenavista

Mexico

250,347

Kwai Chung

my opinions are heard as far as the 30 or so people who have subscribed to this topic..... If 1% of Joergs' audience feel as strong as me that is 3110 people .... lets hope that 1% of Joergs' audience don't have more sinister ideas about what he shows them in his "joke" videos... Of my 30 strong soap box now :S


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

All I know I've delt with firearm issues for 30 years and I've learned one bad thing the public and news can get a hold of can do more harm to the sport than a 100 people try to do good to promote the sport. Banning blow guns in Calif. is perfect example. They were perceived as dangerous.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Jorge Got want he wanted guys. ( Attention-Good or bad )
I was pretty sure i was right about it being fake, But even so, I feel stupid now that i KNOW its fake.

That doesnt mean he's off da hook though.

SMS


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea well I PM'd him via his channel, and what was said in privacy of PM's shall stay that way.

But in essence it boils down to everyone in the world ought to respect his rights to do as he chooses.

While he as a so called leader in the slingshot world, has zero responsibility to respect anyone else's rights. Given despite losses, his last "prank" brought in over 7,000 new to the slingshot community (read his forum).

I trust this once and for all clarifies his position, in regards to what anyone else on the planet thinks.

Cheers Allan


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I am done with this topic also now I kind of think I personally have run away with it... I am glad Joerg has this "I can do how I please" attitude ... Because he can do how he please.... additionally I am o happy for his 7000 new donators  "members" Lets hope that they are as responsible and mature to see through his "hoax" like the rest of us ... Now we are all cleared up and cliche free again let me go make my video of my shooting my neighbors dog with some half inch lead... I am sure there is a corner of Youtube that will deem this "just doing my thing".


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ooooo Ouch,

I got a reply, and he has seen my comment here, or someone from here sent it to him

No doubt I may be banned from his forum, and who the heck gives a dang about that ?.....

Oh me, oh mi, dare me.

Agreeing to disagree.

How immature could I ever have been !!!!

Fancy that hey.

Maybe I might get a one inch steel ball from Germany to Thailand, I guess I better surround myself with magnets just in case, hey.

Who may not have a sense of humour now ????

Cheers Allan


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess I will be the "bad guy mod". Further discussion of this seems like a moot point. We don't need to turn this into a bashing war.
If we look at it now, he is ok and the " prank" has been revealed. So any comments about it would not be understood the same.

For the ones that experienced the birth of this have formed their views whether it's onesies or the other... There is no convincing otherwise.

It's over with and now we can move on and discuss slingshot stuff

Take care all and shoot straight

LGd


----------

